# Barrichello going to leave Ferrari



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

Barrichello is going to leave Ferrari at the end of this season. He will be replaced by Felipe Massa.

Barrichello is most likely going to BAR-Honda.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

e.biemold said:


> Barrichello is going to leave Ferrari at the end of this season. He will be replaced by Felipe Massa.
> 
> Barrichello is most likely going to BAR-Honda.


This has been the worst kept secret in recent weeks 

Don't you just love silly season?! :bigpimp:

Jenson is screwed, I don't think Frank will let him out of this contract.

I'm curious who's gonna drive alongside Heidfeld in the second BMW. Maybe Renault will release Fisichella and give the seat to Heikki Kovalainen, I'd love to see Fisi in a BMW :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

A bad move by Barrichello IMO, he will never win a race there.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> A bad move by Barrichello IMO, he will never win a race there.


Well, you never know. At least he won't have to be in the shadow of Spoonface any longer.

And it couldn't get much worse than him "not" winning the Austrian Grand Prix in 2003.

:rofl:

.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

If nothing else, I think this confirms that Schumi will not be retiring at the end of this season. Whether Barrichello can win races at BAR is beside the point, I really don't blame him for moving to another team--with skills like his, you can only play second banana for so long. Who knows--if it's an amicable split, maybe he could go back to Ferrari once Schumi finally retires. :dunno:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> I'm curious who's gonna drive alongside Heidfeld in the second BMW. Maybe Renault will release Fisichella and give the seat to Heikki Kovalainen, I'd love to see Fisi in a BMW :thumbup:


My vote is for Danica. I'd love to see her in a ...... um, BMW. :angel:

Seriously though, I'd almost rather have them keep JV than bring in someone that has never won anything like say Jungle Boy.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Jenson will be on hard times. There is talk that many sponsors are going to leave Williams also. FEDEX and Petrobras will go to BMW and HP will leave the sport entirely. BMW is now saying that they are not interested in providing engines to Williams next year in any case. Williams is supposed to have Cosworth V8's next year, but no confirmation yet.

I've always liked JV, but I don't see them keeping him at BMW. Certainly Heidfeld will move over to BMW. I wonder if Nico Rosberg is a possibility as a second driver? They could bring Alex Wurz in. I wouldn't be so hard on Pizzonia though.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

It's gonna be a bad situation for Williams if Jenson doesn't join them since some of the future sponsor contracts are tied with Button driving the car. If VAG thinks of ever joining F1 this is the time. Williams -Audi doesn't sound bad, does it?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> It's gonna be a bad situation for Williams if Jenson doesn't join them since some of the future sponsor contracts are tied with Button driving the car. If VAG thinks of ever joining F1 this is the time. Williams -Audi doesn't sound bad, does it?


Not a bad idea, but I've heard no discussion linking VAG or Audi to Williams. VAG has been rumored to be interested in F1, but it's been some time since there's been anything said. Audi seems to like ALMS. I don't think they've really been pushed there in a while.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Not a bad idea, but I've heard no discussion linking VAG or Audi to Williams. VAG has been rumored to be interested in F1, but it's been some time since there's been anything said. Audi seems to like ALMS. I don't think they've really been pushed there in a while.


Audi prototypes won't be beat unless some manufacturer decides to pour money into the project. It would be much easier to win Le Mans today than in the late 90's when so many car makers were interested in a series. This is where the problem with the series is, there is not much interest from marketing standpoint and as much as I love prototypes I think they will eventually give way to GTS and GT cars. Every big manufacturer has to be in F1, it simply is good business. If you don't count "big 3" VAG is the only one that's not involved. Audi wants to be seen as a sporty luxury brand so F1 seems like a perfect place to help that image. If you wanna enter the time is now, before new Concorde agreement.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> Audi prototypes won't be beat unless some manufacturer decides to pour money into the project. It would be much easier to win Le Mans today than in the late 90's when so many car makers were interested in a series. This is where the problem with the series is, there is not much interest from marketing standpoint and as much as I love prototypes I think they will eventually give way to GTS and GT cars. Every big manufacturer has to be in F1, it simply is good business. If you don't count "big 3" VAG is the only one that's not involved. Audi wants to be seen as a sporty luxury brand so F1 seems like a perfect place to help that image. If you wanna enter the time is now, before new Concorde agreement.


Absolutely. The BMW LMR's were last there in 2000 and the Panoz cars weren't a consistent challenge. The private cars just aren't consistently competitive. I love the cars too, but the competition isn't there.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

What about the Penske Motorsports new Porsche prototype racecar in the ALMS? 
I read that the car was expected to race the last couple of ALMS events this year.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Well, you never know. At least he won't have to be in the shadow of Spoonface any longer.
> 
> And it couldn't get much worse than him "not" winning the Austrian Grand Prix in 2003.
> 
> ...


But he did win the USGP that year under similar circumstances.

Also he did Austria to HIMSELF. The team obviously gave him orders well before that point, but HE elected to wait until after the last corner to give up the spot. HE was teh wone that made it look like such a farce.

No real loss to Ferrari. Dumb move for Rubens, IMO. He had the chance to be the lead driver when MS retired. So now, he will go somewhere else and be the second fiddle.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I agree that it's not a big loss to Ferrari but I don't think he had a chance to lead the team. Knowing Ferrari they will be looking at some of the top young drivers and there were rumors already about Kimi or Alonso joining them. It doesn't matter that Ron or Flavio say they won't let their stars go, Ferrari brings a lot more money to the table and money really talks in F1. 

Rubens might've just shot himself in a foot, we'll see. I wonder what he'll do if Button stays at BAR, play second again?


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Or maybe a little self respect was more important to Reubens? Maybe he was tired of being Schumacher's patsy?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Well, you never know. At least he won't have to be in the shadow of Spoonface any longer.
> 
> And it couldn't get much worse than him "not" winning the Austrian Grand Prix in 2003.
> 
> ...


Or being pushed out of the way when Schumi came out of the pits in the USGP jokefest this year. Nothing like having to eat the leftovers all the time to make one want to change households. I hope he's happy at BAR...he deserves some respect.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

This from Autosport today... (I don't subscribe to it, so I can't read the whole story)

Rossi Tests for Ferrari Again
By Michele Lostia Wednesday, 03 August 2005 08:29

MotoGP champion Valentino Rossi was back behind the wheel of a Formula One car when he tested a Ferrari at the Fiorano circuit on Tuesday.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Rossi just signed the contract to drive for Yamaha in 2006, basically one year extension... hmm...

He tested F2004 and lapped within 3 seconds of Michael's time, both Jean Todt and Luca di Montezemolo were present. I don't see how he can make a jump to F1 without any open wheel experience (he drove rally cars), it will take thousands of kilometers of testing to get up to speed so meybe this is the start.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

berford said:


> Nothing like having to eat the leftovers all the time to make one want to change households. I hope he's happy at BAR...he deserves some respect.


 :thumbup: I totally agree! He is a good driver, but always seems to be the "test driver" during the race and he has had to give up at least 5 wins already(not sure the exact number, but even winning once in F1 is a great accomplishment). And with Honda pouring more and more $$$$$ into the team, I think BAR is a good choice.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

SteveT said:


> I've always liked JV, but I don't see them keeping him at BMW. Certainly Heidfeld will move over to BMW. I wonder if Nico Rosberg is a possibility as a second driver? They could bring Alex Wurz in. I wouldn't be so hard on Pizzonia though.


I was thinking Rosberg would get an offer as well. I think he's more likely to get the test driver seat though. BMW seems to conservative to me to go with a rookie for the race drive seat. What about Davidson?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah he deserves some respect, but he gets a LOT from LOTS of fans, because he drives a red car. He will lose all that, and still be second fiddle.

He makes a lot of money, gets to win some races, and gets a lot of fan attention.

Not a bad deal.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> What about the Penske Motorsports new Porsche prototype racecar in the ALMS?
> I read that the car was expected to race the last couple of ALMS events this year.


Has Audi confirmed that they are going to build a new car or will the Porsche replace the Audi?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Has Audi confirmed that they are going to build a new car or will the Porsche replace the Audi?


Don't know, has Audi hinted that they will drop out of running a factory team in ALMS next year?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Jenson Button threatens to take sabbatical now? :rofl: I like the kid but this is getting a little ridiculous :tsk:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> Jenson Button threatens to take sabbatical now? :rofl: I like the kid but this is getting a little ridiculous :tsk:


What a little $%#***!  I think someone needs to shrink his head back to normal size again. There are hundreds of open wheel drivers just waiting for just the chance to even test a F1 car, let alone race one. The guy might be good, but as a Team Principal, I would not put up with his childish behavior....I would never sign him.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Remember, in the top end of motorsports, it is NOT just about driving. It is about sponsors. You ahve spoonsors willing to pay money, you get a ride. Witness Karkaterian or whatever.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

The only difference is that drivers like Karthikeyan or Yoong have to look for sponsors and the sponsors look for the ones like Alonso or Button not to mention Schumacher


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> The only difference is that drivers like Karthikeyan or Yoong have to look for sponsors and the sponsors look for the ones like Alonso or Button not to mention Schumacher


Right..."not to mention"


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Yoong was a pay driver for sure. But despite being the butt of jokes and sitting out a few races, he actually *improved* during his season and got much closer to the "bogey" that (I think) was Verstappen. So for having no experience, I actually think he did a decent job.

A1 GP -- the winter "team" series -- had some tests and Yoong actually did well...

Test Times - Silverstone - 4th August PM
France 48.251 59 laps
Brazil 48.439 62 laps
Malaysia 48.535 49 laps
Netherlands 48.766 62 laps
Portugal 48.835 54 laps
Great Britain 48.953 45 laps
Pakistan 49.046 30 laps
New Zealand 49.088 44 laps
South Africa 49.115 34 laps
Mexico 49.226 57 laps
Switzerland 49.422 6 laps
USA 49.514 40 laps
Australia 49.676 34 laps
Lebanon 49.876 66 laps
China 50.640 59 laps

Test Times - Silverstone - 4th August AM
France 48.183 41 laps
Switzerland 48.408 38 laps
Pakistan 48.573 36 laps
Great Britain 48.585 38 laps
Brazil 48.848 79 laps
Malaysia 48.891 47 laps
Portugal 49.007 50 laps
Netherlands 49.192 67 laps
Australia 49.203 45 laps
South Africa 49.211 57 laps
New Zealand 49.430 49 laps
USA 49.530 33 laps
Mexico 49.557 48 laps
Lebanon 49.786 66 laps
China 51.685 33 laps.

Collectively, the 15 teams covered 2394 miles on Thursday contributing to the 3569 miles covered over the total test session.

A1Team drivers
Australia - Christian Jones
Brazil - Nelson Piquet Jnr, Danilo Dirani and João Paulo Oliveiria
China - Qing Hua Ma and Tingyi Jiang
France - Loic Duval, Alexandre Premat and Nicolas Lapierre
Great Britain - Robbie Kerr and Alex Lloyd
Lebanon - Kalil Beschir and Basil Shaaban
Malaysia - Alex Yoong
Mexico - Luis Diaz, Memo Rojas, David Martinez and Salvador Duran
Netherlands - Jos Verstappen and Jeroen Bleekemolen
New Zealand - Jonny Reid and Matt Halliday
Pakistan - Adam Khan
Portugal - Pedro Lamy
South Africa - Stephen Simpson and Thomas Scheckter
Switzerland - Neel Jani
USA - Jeff Simmons


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm not sure where is your opinion about Jos Verstappen coming from but he did not start his career in F1 by paying for the ride. You can learn more about him here: http://www.grandprix.com/gpe/drv-verjos.html

I've read that Jos and Michael became friends during their stay at Benneton and Schumi regarded Verstappen as a good, quick driver.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> This has been the worst kept secret in recent weeks
> 
> Don't you just love silly season?! :bigpimp:
> 
> ...


Heidfeld-Fisichella combo sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

jcatral14 said:


> Heidfeld-Fisichella combo sounds good :thumbup:


It sure does, doesn't it? But it's a long stretch...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> The only difference is that drivers like Karthikeyan or Yoong have to look for sponsors and the sponsors look for the ones like Alonso or Button not to mention Schumacher


Bull. Even Schumacher is constantly looking for sponsors. Of course, it is MUCH easier for him (or his agent/manager) to land them than the others.

Sponsors come and go from racing and even the guys at the top have to keep looking.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> I'm not sure where is your opinion about Jos Verstappen coming from but he did not start his career in F1 by paying for the ride. You can learn more about him here: http://www.grandprix.com/gpe/drv-verjos.html
> 
> I've read that Jos and Michael became friends during their stay at Benneton and Schumi regarded Verstappen as a good, quick driver.


I didn't make my point clear enough.

It was not a rip on Jos. Yoong was the brunt of many a F1 joke, saying look at this pathetic pay driver way off the pace. Well, he was in the beginning considering his experience. But he took a sabatical of a few races and then came back to post times pretty darn close to his more experienced teammate, which was Verstappen.

Jos was the bogey... the one Yoong had to match in the Minardi that year. And near the end, he improved and closed the gap to Jos.

Yoong's times in the opening A1 GP practices show that he's not the complete buffoon people made him out to be at first.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

jcatral14 said:


> Heidfeld-Fisichella combo sounds good :thumbup:


I :dunno: I'm not sold on Fisi. He's had some bad luck this year for sure, but Alonso has really shaded him.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

racerdave said:


> I :dunno: I'm not sold on Fisi. He's had some bad luck this year for sure, but Alonso has really shaded him.


Fisi has many fans, but he hasn't done much this year to establish himself as a championship contender. He's had some bad luck, but he's made too many mistakes as well. I can't see him in the BMW next year.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Fisi has many fans, but he hasn't done much this year to establish himself as a championship contender. He's had some bad luck, but he's made too many mistakes as well. I can't see him in the BMW next year.


I'd tend to agree. I can't get excited about having a Fisi/Heidfeld pairing. BMW usually thinks big and probably wouldn't hesitate going after a strong driver but I can't think of anyone that would be available.

Sato? 

Just kidding.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

WILLIA///M said:


> Sato?
> 
> Just kidding.


You scared me there for a second. :yikes:

I wouldn't be surprised to see them do a deal with Alex Wurz even if they do have Heidfeld.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

SteveT said:


> You scared me there for a second. :yikes:
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see them do a deal with Alex Wurz even if they do have Heidfeld.


Pedro De la Rosa wants the seat as well so it'll be interesting to watch in the next few months.

It's a little known fact that in the early years Ferrari used to have drivers that paid him for the seat. That money went to finance the scuderia.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> Pedro De la Rosa wants the seat as well so it'll be interesting to watch in the next few months.


I think I read that De la Rosa had contacted Mario Theissen directly. I'm not sure where I saw it though.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

WRT the newer drivers. It was intersting watching qualifying for the race before last. On the entry to turn 2 you had a straight on shot to see car placement. The slow guys were 1 or more foot off the white stripe at the left edge of the track. The fast guys were over the white stripe.

Track width is speed. And one would think by the time you got to F1 you would know how to use all the track.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

SteveT said:


> I think I read that De la Rosa had contacted Mario Theissen directly. I'm not sure where I saw it though.


I could live with a Heifeld/DLR pairing.


----------

